# Top Gun II



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Seems that Tom Cruise was approached and has agreed to do a Top Gun II movie.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Why bother?


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Seems like maybe not....



> Sorry "Top Gun" fans, it appears Tom Cruise returning to the franchise has not been cleared for take off.


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25804362/


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

That sucks, Mrs. Smiddy would have loved it.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Kenny Loggins hasn't had a hit in years.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: 

Cmon you cant make a follow up to Top Gun. Theres no story there. Or if there is, what is it? Maverick leaves Top Gun after Charlie and him break up and he goes to Iraq and kills the bad guys?


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

If there can be a "Weekend at Bernie's 2," any sequel is possible


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Highway to the danger zone. For Tom Cruise. This would undoubtedly be his "jump the shark" moment if he makes it.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

hancox said:


> If there can be a "Weekend at Bernie's 2," any sequel is possible


Very true. Maybe the Navy needs to up its recruiting? But still this would be a travesty.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, the movie was in 86, so any kids that Maverick and Charlie had should be about the right age to be flying jets right now.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Many, many, many years ago, I was working at a company right behind Miramar. My favorite place for lunch was sitting behind the buildings watching the planes do their 'touch and go' practices.

One day, I was watching and this one plane wasn't doing normal touch and goes. In fact, I was seeing him doing some stuff they don't normally allow. Then, when he buzzed the control tower, I thought, "Oooh, that guy is soooo fired!" Imagine my delight when we went to see "Top Gun" in the theaters and I realized that I'd been watching the filming of some of the scenes!

Right after that, during the next Air Show, I got an autograph from one of the Top Gun pilots for a friend's son. I thanked the pilot, walked away, then looked at the signature on the cap - "Hollywood Dishart". Yup, they based some of the pilots on the real guys and used their names.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Lee L said:


> Well, the movie was in 86, so any kids that Maverick and Charlie had should be about the right age to be flying jets right now.


Ooooh! Iron Eagle V !

I think I'm going to throw up.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> Ooooh! Iron Eagle V !
> 
> I think I'm going to throw up.


maybe they'll just kill maverick off in the first 5 minutes like they killed the hero/kid from the first iron eagle in the iron eagle 2


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Too bad Lou Gossett, Jr. didn't get the same respect. I bet he was ready to kill himself by Iron Eagle IV.

Hey, it's a paycheck...and that's a lot for an actor.

For what it's worth, and I had to look her up because she always was a hottie, Kelly McGillis has aged well.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

tcusta00 said:


> Highway to the danger zone. For Tom Cruise. This would undoubtedly be his "jump the shark" moment if he makes it.


I thought Mission Impossible was his 'jump the shark' moment


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> I thought Mission Impossible was his 'jump the shark' moment


Looking back, I think Top Gun was his jump the shark moment. Or was it jumping on Oprah's couch? :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Carl Spock said:


> Too bad Lou Gossett, Jr. didn't get the same respect. I bet he was ready to kill himself by Iron Eagle IV.
> 
> Hey, it's a paycheck...and that's a lot for an actor.
> 
> For what it's worth, and I had to look her up because she always was a hottie, Kelly McGillis has aged well.


Mmmmmmm! Smokin'! Kelly McGillis is hotter than ever!   

Thanks for the retrospective, Spock.

Ya'know, it's been said you can't go back, but I have done
so, many, many times...if only in my mind! :sure:


----------



## griz (Mar 9, 2007)

dbconsultant said:


> Right after that, during the next Air Show, I got an autograph from one of the Top Gun pilots for a friend's son. I thanked the pilot, walked away, then looked at the signature on the cap - "Hollywood Dishart". Yup, they based some of the pilots on the real guys and used their names.


"Deniz Tek is a trained ER doctor and navy pilot. Tek's navy codename 'Iceman' was appropriated by visiting screenwriters for a character in the hit movie Top Gun."

I know "Iceman".
Dr. Tek works in the ER of the hospital I work in.
He's also a huge punk rock guitarist in Australia (Radio Birdman).


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> Kenny Loggins hasn't had a hit in years.


:lol:

That was good!


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Me thinks Anthony Edwards has a bit less hair.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

dbconsultant said:


> Many, many, many years ago, I was working at a company right behind Miramar. My favorite place for lunch was sitting behind the buildings watching the planes do their 'touch and go' practices.
> 
> One day, I was watching and this one plane wasn't doing normal touch and goes. In fact, I was seeing him doing some stuff they don't normally allow. Then, when he buzzed the control tower, I thought, "Oooh, that guy is soooo fired!" Imagine my delight when we went to see "Top Gun" in the theaters and I realized that I'd been watching the filming of some of the scenes!
> 
> Right after that, during the next Air Show, I got an autograph from one of the Top Gun pilots for a friend's son. I thanked the pilot, walked away, then looked at the signature on the cap - "Hollywood Dishart". Yup, they based some of the pilots on the real guys and used their names.


Most of the flying was done by instructors from Top Gun so using their callsigns was easy. I had the pleasure of meeting some of them when I was in the Navy. Went to the transfer ceremony when NAS Miramar became MCAS Miramar and was also sent TAD to NAS Fallon where Top Gun moved to.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Me thinks Anthony Edwards has a bit less hair.


His flight helmet must've done it.....:lol:

There's something wrong in this photo, can anyone tell me what it is? And yes I do know the answer.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Looking back, I think Top Gun was his jump the shark moment. Or was it jumping on Oprah's couch? :lol:


Me thinks it was "Eyes Wide Shut" well that and Oprah's couch.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

jodyguercio said:


> There's something wrong in this photo, can anyone tell me what it is?


Tom Cruise looks like he's thinking?


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> Tom Cruise looks like he's thinking?


Good point but not the right answer. :lol:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> His flight helmet must've done it.....:lol:
> 
> There's something wrong in this photo, can anyone tell me what it is? And yes I do know the answer.


Is Anthony Edwards actually left-handed?


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Is Anthony Edwards actually left-handed?


That I dont know, but thats not the answer either.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I thought it might be that there weren't black fighter Navy jocks but the Tuskegee airmen go back to WWII.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> I thought it might be that there weren't black fighter Navy jocks but the Tuskegee airmen go back to WWII.


Ive visited the Tuskegee airfield. Very interesting history.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I bet it was. I had to look it up to see if the Tuskegee airmen were in the Navy or the Army, and they were Navy.

I think I know what it is. The guy in the back row is wearing his cap while inside a building.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> I bet it was. I had to look it up to see if the Tuskegee airmen were in the Navy or the Army, and they were Navy.
> 
> I think I know what it is. The guy in the back row is wearing his cap while inside a building.


I thought that too, but they're in a hangar (see wheels in back right of picture). Is a three-sided structure considered "inside" a building?


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> Good point but not the right answer. :lol:


I have the need, the need for speed.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Is Anthony Edwards actually left-handed?


Doesn't matter, he's dead anyways. Don't you all remember the scene when Goose hits the canopy? 

I was crushed...


----------



## Suds643 (Aug 29, 2007)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Doesn't matter, he's dead anyways. Don't you all remember the scene when Goose hits the canopy?
> 
> I was crushed...


So was he


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> I bet it was. I had to look it up to see if the Tuskegee airmen were in the Navy or the Army, and they were Navy.
> 
> I think I know what it is. The guy in the back row is wearing his cap while inside a building.


Thats not it.

The Tuskegee airmen were actually part of the Army Air Corps that later became the Air Force.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuskegee_Airmen


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Oops. I should have looked further. That's what I get for believing what I find on the Internet.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I thought that too, but they're in a hangar (see wheels in back right of picture). Is a three-sided structure considered "inside" a building?


The hangar is actually considered part of the flight line which is outdoors so a cover would be required. Once someone leaves the hangar though, the cover would need to be removed as it would be considered a FOD (F oreign O bject D amage) hazard.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> Oops. I should have looked further. That's what I get for believing what I find on the Internet.


What you mean the internet could be wrong sometimes......


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> The hangar is actually considered part of the flight line which is outdoors so a cover would be required. Once someone leaves the hangar though, the cover would need to be removed as it would be considered a FOD (F oreign O bject D amage) hazard.


So is that the answer then, that the other guys _aren't _wearing their hats?


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> So is that the answer then, that the other guys _aren't _wearing their hats?


No.

Heres the answer.....

The patch that is on both Goose and Mavericks chest is supposed to be the squadron that they belong to. In real life, the patch belongs to an E-2C recon squadron.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> No.
> 
> Heres the answer.....
> 
> The patch that is on both Goose and Mavericks chest is supposed to be the squadron that they belong to. In real life, the patch belongs to an E-2C recon squadron.


I knew that - I was just waiting to see if you really knew. :grin:

Nah, I had no idea.


----------



## Dirac (Apr 24, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> There's something wrong in this photo, can anyone tell me what it is? And yes I do know the answer.


Well, where do we begin?

1) More patches than a halloween costume.
2) Mirrored sunglasses are a no-no.
3) Apparently the guy in the back didn't get the memo that they're in a "no cover" area.
4) So much for "uniform"... aren't these guys supposed to be in the same class?

Close?


----------



## Dirac (Apr 24, 2007)

Damn, should have reloaded first. Guess I was close on my guess #4...


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

tcusta00 said:


> Looking back, I think Top Gun was his jump the shark moment. Or was it jumping on Oprah's couch? :lol:


I always thought Risky Business was his jump the shark moment.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Not like Stinger, Wolfman or Cougar have made any movies in the last 15 years either... Those guys would be too old to even fly a plane. Maybe they could recreate the beach volleyball scene. That would be something else would it not?

They should call it Top Geriatric instead of Top Gun.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Dirac said:


> Well, where do we begin?
> 
> 1) More patches than a halloween costume.
> 2) Mirrored sunglasses are a no-no.
> ...


1) Flight suits generally will contain patches from any squadron with which the pilot/RIO has served.

2) Don't know the regs on that

3) Inside a hangar covers aren't a "no-no" but they aren't not allowed either according to a buddy currently stationed at MCAS Miramar.

4) Same class yes but flight gear is not a uniform of the day which do have specific guidelines as to how they are to be worn.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> 1) Flight suits generally will contain patches from any squadron with which the pilot/RIO has served.
> 
> 2) Don't know the regs on that
> 
> ...


Thanks to jodyguercio for pointing out to me that Merlin was played by Tim Robins.

I have corrected my post above.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Thanks to jodyguercio for pointing out to me that Merlin was played by Tim Robins.
> 
> I have corrected my post above.


Right, the dude that's about a foot too tall to ever be a fighter pilot, nevermind shoehorn himself into a cockpit. !rolling


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Right, the dude that's about a foot too tall to ever be a fighter pilot, nevermind shoehorn himself into a cockpit. !rolling


Hey as long as hes shorter than I believe 6'3" he can fly...but now that you mention it did Tom Cruise need a phone book and blocks to fly?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> Hey as long as hes shorter than I believe 6'3" he can fly...but now that you mention it did Tom Cruise need a phone book and blocks to fly?


He's 6' 4 1/2"


----------

